
Show HN: CatchUp – The fastest way to stay on top of React - jeroen_slor
https://www.catch-up.io
======
politelemon
As someone unfamiliar with React, does it or its ecosystem change so
frequently that you need to stay on top of it? That sounds a bit worrying, or
I'm just taking it out of context.

~~~
jeroen_slor
Staying up-to-date with the changes to the core of React is definitely
possible without CatchUp. It's how the community is using it (patterns, best
practices, etc) and the open-source library changes that are hard to keep up
with especially because there are so many sources where you need to check
(twitter/newsletters/youtube/medium/etc)

